# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Cash book corrections

## ultramel123

Hi

I noticed that there was no VAT processed in pastel in a certain month of our previous financial year (not for receipts or payments)

Would it be in order for me to capture the "receipts" from that month again, but in the "payments" side of the cash book (once again with no VAT - to "clean it off", and then re-process the receipts in the "receipts" side with the correct VAT allocations?
and then The same with the payments?

Thank you

----------


## ultramel123

> Hi
> 
> I noticed that there was no VAT processed in pastel in a certain month of our previous financial year (not for receipts or payments)
> 
> Would it be in order for me to capture the "receipts" from that month again, but in the "payments" side of the cash book (once again with no VAT - to "clean it off", and then re-process the receipts in the "receipts" side with the correct VAT allocations?
> and then The same with the payments?
> 
> Thank you


Or would it be best to reprocess all the receipts, in the receipts cashbook, but with a "minus" - ?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Your second option is what I would recommend, i.e. reprocess the receipts as minus values, with all other details exactly the same as the original erroneous receipts, and then process the receipts correctly.

----------

ultramel123 (08-Mar-13)

----------


## ultramel123

> Your second option is what I would recommend, i.e. reprocess the receipts as minus values, with all other details exactly the same as the original erroneous receipts, and then process the receipts correctly.


Thank you Neville. 

These amounts which I am reversing is in the previous financial year. Is it possible to edit the cashbook amounts "reverse" them for the previous year, or would I have to capture them in the current period?

----------


## Farren Maré

HI, You can go to to settings at the bottom of the cash book and untick this year processing option . Make sure you use the same date period and reference and always have a backup before making any changes.  :Smile:

----------

ultramel123 (09-Mar-13)

----------

